# Smoochie Wins Reserve Winners Bitch!



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Smoochie (aka Naughty Smooch/Baaaad Smoochie) won Reserve Winners Bitch today at the show in Tuscon, AZ! We are on vacation so she and Kira are staying with a handler for training and a couple days of showing here and there. She is only 7.5 months old and this is her second weekend of showing while we are gone, so I am very happy she is doing so well! 

Here is a picture of her from her class win at the NorCal specialty! Sorry it's not very big, the full sized one is being sent to me in the mail


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

You already know how I feel about her!! Hehe. I thought she would come to me in mississippi when u left for vacation??? Come on...me or Rebecca??And you chose her?? Wow.. LMAO
In all seriousness...I love her and Huge congrats Michelle! I expect big things from this girl.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I've already told you this but she is going to be hot-hot-hot. I just love her and think she has a bright future!! Oh, and next time you go away-- Kelli and I will fight over who gets to Smoochie-sit!!


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

congratulations!! That is wonderful!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

LOL, I don't think you two know what you are fighting over.....Smoochie is naughty!!!


----------



## WildfireGoldensInArizona (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats again Michelle on Smoochie's RWB. Wish I could've seen her. Maybe one day soon


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> LOL, I don't think you two know what you are fighting over.....Smoochie is naughty!!!


 
I like Naughy Goldens!! :


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Oooh! Just saw this thread. Congrats on the RWB! I can't wait to meet Smooch in person.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice job, RWB!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Knock, knock. Who is there? SMOOCH


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch*

I had a Golden Retriever who we adopted from Golden Ret. Rescue in Illinois many years ago. Her name was Bedlam at the time and my Husband said lets give her a name she can grow into. Smooch was the most loving dog and lived with us from 16 months old, to almost 12 years old, when Smooch went to the Rainbow Bridge. I thought I'D NEVER here the name Smooch, again.

Your Smooch is just BEAUTIFUL!!

Here's a picture of Tonka, our Samoyed, and my Smooch-this was 8 months before Smooch went to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

No mention that Smooch went RWB again in Costa Mesa? I guess it's happening so much it's getting old, huh?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

DanaRuns said:


> No mention that Smooch went RWB again in Costa Mesa? I guess it's happening so much it's getting old, huh?


HAHA, not yet for her. But I guess I forgot to post it??? Here is her win photo from her first major RWB


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! Do they get points for reserve winner?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

inge said:


> Congratulations! Do they get points for reserve winner?


I wish!  But no.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lushie had something like 14 RWBs, 3 major RWBs. Then, once she broke through, the door opened, and she finished in 11 show days. A friend had a bitch go 3rd for a while, then finish in 5 show days from 1st to last point with back to back to back majors. It's funny how you can't tell a flower when to open, and puppies wait until just one moment to win, lol.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, Jack had a lot of reserves before he finished but once he was ready to win he picked up both majors quickly and was done. I think Smoochie can point from the puppy classes but she will not be shown regularly until she is older.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is such a long marathon with a youngster, with every RWB a promise of good things to come!


----------



## luv2bnc (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome Smooch!!! So proud of her!


----------

